# Uh, clears and rear spoiler for the E60



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:

What do you think, is it Pshop'd ? :dunno:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

I'd like to see a full shot of the rear with the clears it might help the looks


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photo taken from the Accessories Catalog with a digi cam 










_Picture courtesy of Airboarder_ 

EDIT : I'll get the catalogs today and scan the pics.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Photo taken from the Accessories Catalog with a digi cam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... It smoothes the rear out and makes it flow better. I like it.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Photo taken from the Accessories Catalog with a digi cam


LOL, I think the curve in the catalog page makes the E60 rear look much better. 

btw, those clears are heinous. Makes the Lexus Altezza-style lights downright attractive.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

alee said:


> LOL, I think the curve in the catalog page makes the E60 rear look much better.
> 
> btw, those clears are heinous. Makes the Lexus Altezza-style lights downright attractive.


You're right! I missed that earlier. Must definately be the crease in the magazine helping smooth out the bangle butt.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks Alex...it does make the rear look better


----------

